# The EYE CANDY thread



## Corry (Oct 12, 2007)

We haven't had any fun sexy spicy threads lately.  Soooo....here's one!  

Post your favorite eye candy here!  (be sure to credit photo sources)

One of my faves, that I'd forgotten about til today....

Blake Lewis, American Idol finalist: 






http://www.hunkdujour.com/blog/archives/category/reality_tv_star/





http://twogirlsandagay.blogspot.com/2007_06_10_archive.html





http://mybuddieslive.com/category/american-idol/





http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1623911,00.html?xid=rss-business

 

That's all for now...I'll come up with more, though.  

Who is YOUR favorite eye candy?


----------



## GoM (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## EBphotography (Oct 12, 2007)

GoM said:


>



Mmmmm-mmmm.


----------



## Corry (Oct 12, 2007)

Stu, I know you're into muscular men, but, HOW would you cuddle with THAT at night!?


----------



## GoM (Oct 12, 2007)

Because concrete's the new bear


----------



## Corry (Oct 12, 2007)

His VIENS are bigger than my arms, I think.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Oct 12, 2007)

Gael García Bernal.

Yum.






http://holamun2.com/bodega/news/?tag=cellphones






http://cinempatia.wordpress.com/2007/05/16/gael-garcia-bernal-en-lo-nuevo-de-amenabar/






http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_science_of_sleep/flipbook.php?trailer=10011581&page=2&nopop=1






http://www.fotolog.com/gaelgarciabernal






http://martonhouse.wordpress.com/2007/02/






http://vivirlatino.com/2007/04/26/gael-garcia-bernal-in-the-cielo-latino.php


----------



## craig (Oct 13, 2007)

My favorite eye candy is local i.e the teller at the bank or random lady crossing the street. If I had to post the most most beautiful woman of stage and screen it would be the incomparable Liz Taylor. This is a very famous photo shot by a famous photographer. His name escapes me. This version is courtesy of Meldova.org


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 13, 2007)

You ladies better have a cold shower for it is I


----------



## doenoe (Oct 13, 2007)

I think they ment good looking men or women for eye candy, not camera's or lenses.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 13, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> You ladies better have a cold shower for it is I










doenoe said:


> I think they ment good looking men or women for eye candy, not camera's or lenses.


 :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Oct 13, 2007)

YOU'RE your favorite eye candy, Andy!?  

I knew there was something strange about you...


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 13, 2007)

Corry said:


> YOU'RE your favorite eye candy, Andy!?
> 
> I knew there was something strange about you...



But yours hasn't been taught to shave properly apparently ...


----------



## Corry (Oct 13, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> But yours hasn't been taught to shave properly apparently ...



But that's part of what's so SEXY about him! 

Ohhh how I looooooove scruffy faces!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 13, 2007)

Corry said:


> But that's part of what's so SEXY about him!
> 
> Ohhh how I looooooove scruffy faces!



hmmmm *feels his face* .. apparently I forgot to shave this morning ...


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 13, 2007)

Corry said:


> YOU'RE your favorite eye candy, Andy!?
> 
> I knew there was something strange about you...



stop distorting the truth :greenpbl:  I was just saying thank you to all the ladies on TPF




anyway this would do me nicely 

http://www.katebeckinsalegallery.co...eckinsale-HighQuality/Kate in Underworld2.jpg


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 13, 2007)

Corry, you knew this was coming.






Oh, and...


----------



## Christina (Oct 13, 2007)

My eye candy. yum oh yum, he is very nice looking for an older man. ( considering im only 20 )


Neal McDonough
















taken from yahoo images.


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't feel bad, Christina....if I had the guts I'd take my camera to school and get a pic of my REAL eye candy....

....I'm 25, so I'm at least 5 years older than most of the people I go to school with.  

....I feel horrible!


----------



## cherrymoose (Oct 14, 2007)

Mmm... has anyone seen Across the Universe? Gotta love those foreign guys. :mrgreen:

Jim Sturgess:


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Oct 15, 2007)

craig said:


> My favorite eye candy is local i.e the teller at the bank or random lady crossing the street. If I had to post the most most beautiful woman of stage and screen it would be the incomparable Liz Taylor. This is a very famous photo shot by a famous photographer. His name escapes me. This version is courtesy of Meldova.org



Now I understand why the tabloids run occasional cover shots of old grandma Liz.  They're being mean.


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 15, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> Now I understand why the tabloids run occasional cover shots of old grandma Liz.  They're being mean.



maybe they appreciate the older woman?


...nah, they're being mean


----------



## craig (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, that is a little tough. Fact of the matter is that Liz is larger then life. I doubt she is too concerned about the press. At this point it is more like the queen looking over her kingdom.

Love & Bass


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 15, 2007)

yes, she is probably senile too, so she wont notice these mean cover shots


----------



## craig (Oct 15, 2007)

Comes down to the tabloids and their editorial decisions. I do not get why we do not hold her in the highest regard. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Oct 15, 2007)

I knew she was an actress, but I had no idea was ever well... THAT stunning.  Those magazines are basically just saying, "Remember that pretty girl.. well guess what?  She got OLD," as if she did something wrong, and it isn't just nature.  Anyway, now I have to watch some of her movies.  Craig, any suggestions?

Edit: Just for clarity, I grew up seeing pictures of old grandma Liz, and never understood why she was such a big deal.  This is a huge moment for me.


----------



## craig (Oct 15, 2007)

She always looked old for her age. I think she was 12 when she made "National Velvet" looked like she was 20. My favorite films of hers are. "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf" (one of my all time favorite movies), "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof." and "Butterfield 8". 

I would check out "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" it is one of her more famous roles. Adapted from the Tennessee Williams play. Not a feel good movie. "Who's afraid of Virginia Wolf is very dark and it is shot in B&W so maybe that should be the second movie you watch. She looks really hot in Butterfield 8, but it was a little tough for me to follow. 

Be sure to let me know your thoughts after viewing these films.

Love & Bass


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## joyride (Oct 18, 2007)

Vanessa Marci, AKA Sam from Las Vegas (friday at 9, NBC).


----------



## ferny (Oct 19, 2007)

I like goats.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 19, 2007)

ferny said:


> I like goats.


 
Now tell us something we don't konw, farm boy.


----------



## pantherlax (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha Ferny, that actually made me laugh. I was looking for a good looking chick (hopefully) and i see a...goat? lol


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 19, 2007)

ferny said:


> I like goats.


OMG, I was soooo not expecting that picture in this thread! :lmao:


----------



## doenoe (Oct 19, 2007)

but somehow you were expecting a picture of LP in this thread?


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 19, 2007)

There's probably no answer I can give to that that won't get me in trouble, so....:taped sh:


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm reviving this thread with "Screen Goddess" Natalie Portman 







Taken from the New York Times T Magazine

You can see more of the shots here


----------



## craig (Nov 29, 2007)

Hot! She could be the next Liz Taylor.

Love & Bass


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 30, 2007)

The only person I have eyes for, he makes me all GRRR!! 






(Thats my husband, btw)


----------



## bace (Nov 30, 2007)

No.1





No.2





Man there's so many. That's just a small taste. I'll remember more throughout the day I'm sure.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.alarmingnews.com/archives/David Beckham.bmp


----------



## DSLR noob (Nov 30, 2007)

My girlfriend is my favorite eye candy.


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 1, 2007)

cool hair!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 1, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


>




I think there is something wrong with the whitebalance. the image has a strong blue tone!






:mrgreen:


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 1, 2007)

Haha yeah, her hair is red as of right now though. That picture is from when she first dyed it purple w/ blue highlights it was my favorite but it only lasted about a week before fading fully, red stays in the best. She's heading back to purple though! ^.^


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2007)

My favourite


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 3, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> My favourite



Wow imagine that Hertz and I have the same taste


----------

